# Photos



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Couple of photos from today. Blue coolers and waterlogged tailgate photos are cool, but there's more to the marsh than dead birds.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Great Pictures as usual.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The pics alone are worth the peddle.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> The pics alone are worth the peddle.


I've peddled lots of miles this year for very little return in terms of ducks taken. But time in the marsh is always enjoyable, plus great exercise.

The above photos were just taken with my phone. Could have been a DU entry with better gear as the light was beautiful. Maybe tomorrow I'll take a real camera out.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice pics paddler! Heres a phone photos from last week I think turned out great.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful!

I haven't got any good sunset shots on the lake this year


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice pics Paddler. A friend of mine sent this the other day. Colors are absolutely gorgeous - not to mention the pin too.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I saw this pic on the other forum. Great pic & beautiful bird!


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Here’s one from my layout boat on Veterans Day that my buddie took. His wife sent me this pic on canvas for Christmas. It was taken with a Samsung galaxy.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I went out for an hour today before I had to go to class, dropped these 2 drakes then worked on some photography for a bit. Trying to take in more than the killing as paddlers photos have done. Here’s a few photos of the birds I got trying to take in that late season plumage with a Utah sunrise.


----------



## shorttsep (Aug 26, 2021)

I feel those vibes out there. Love it.


----------



## drenaten (Aug 26, 2021)

I will agree with shorttsep. I love nature trips, and it's so inspirational to look at you guys. You are fishing out there and enjoying your free time in clear spaces. Next summer, I prepared my schedule for the USA. Colorado or Orlando is going to be visited by me 100%. The most wanted thing I want to do is running in a forest. I even prepared an app to increase photo resolution because woods sometimes could be scary. Maybe I would have the chance to meet an anomaly.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorites from last season. I can't wait to get going this season!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

4 week count down!


----------

